# What is the lowest temp the rohloff can handle?



## lighty (Mar 26, 2016)

I have read -22F, but that doesn't seem very cold. It would be useless in most of Russia. Can it handle colder temps? What happens if you go below that?


----------



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

Typically any colder than that and the hub is no longer the weak point. It's tough to justify designing a hub to run in these super cold temperatures when only a small fraction of them will actually go there and -22f is already colder than any other gear hub is rated for. There are notes about running a mixture of cleaning oil/rohloff oil.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

We ride down to -30C (-22F) and it's not exactly pleasant. Back when we started, our winter gear was not as nice as is available today (with the advent of fat bikes). I think the coldest we got was pretty close to -40C, which I don't think I'm overly interested in doing any more.

We cut the Oil of Rohloff with Kerosene, which worked fine right down to -40C.

Oil gets viscous with decreased temperature, and if the oil in the hub gets too thick, the ratchet mechanism starts skipping.


----------

